# Midland Counties



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Anyone else going on Sunday?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

All being well ,and a certain cat doesnt put herself in the attic!!!

must admit have got more butterflies than usual ,realised its been 3 yrs since I last did this show ,at least Ive got the girls watching the cats this time.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

See you there - don.t worry, will be working alon side you - but big favour, please would your girls keep an eye on one of ours for me too do you think, as will be in same section???


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I am their today with tinky


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

How'd it go?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Well ,miss attic cat -aka Lulu-Belle got her 1st Imperial Grand Master cert and a beautiful rosette to go with it ,Fluff missed the Grand ,got reserve ,and then we had what I can only describe as a mixture after that.
But very happy with that ,and won bag of cat food on raffle ,so good day :thumbup:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

poshmog said:


> Well ,miss attic cat -aka Lulu-Belle got her 1st Imperial Grand Master cert and a beautiful rosette to go with it ,Fluff missed the Grand ,got reserve ,and then we had what I can only describe as a mixture after that.
> But very happy with that ,and won bag of cat food on raffle ,so good day :thumbup:


That's excellent, well done!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I see Tinks did well! Congrats.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks hun yes we got our 2nd PC will put some piccies up tomorrow x


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done both. Mixed day for us too - Jack got nowhere in the Imperial but, seeing who else was there, two brilliant Brits, not exactly unexpected LOL. Tiff had her Grand witheld for immaturity (she is only 13 months old I guess so ...) but raffles did as Lulu-Belle did and got his first Imperial. All 3 got BOB and Raffles & Tiff had good side class results too. No idea if I won anything in the raffle as totally forgot to check my tickets!!


----------

